# Us Pga Tips



## mustie333 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey all 

Just interested in who you are tipping this week to take the last major of the year

Skybet offering Pouler @ 125/1 gotta be a good shout 

also Mickelson @ 25/1 could never be ruled out


----------

